# Droseraceae Genus Dionaea



## Bigboy (Jul 1, 2011)

_D. musciplua_


----------



## Exo (Jul 2, 2011)

D.musciplua 'Red Dragon'


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 3, 2011)

Real healthy looking, is the one in the second pic kept outside?  I don't understand what you have it in there.


----------



## Exo (Jul 3, 2011)

Galapoheros said:


> Real healthy looking, is the one in the second pic kept outside?  I don't understand what you have it in there.


Yes, The Red dragon is grown outdoors year-round in my bog garden.


----------



## Bigboy (Jul 3, 2011)

Exo said:


> Yes, The Red dragon is grown outdoors year-round in my bog garden.


Dang, my red dragons didn't make it through the winter a couple years back.  Actually only one "typical" survived the winter in 08.  Really bummed because my red dragon and dentata cultivars had begun flowering and I was hoping to cross them.  Lesson learned though, mulch over every year, even if you don't think you need to


----------



## Exo (Jul 4, 2011)

Bigboy said:


> Dang, my red dragons didn't make it through the winter a couple years back.  Actually only one "typical" survived the winter in 08.  Really bummed because my red dragon and dentata cultivars had begun flowering and I was hoping to cross them.  Lesson learned though, mulch over every year, even if you don't think you need to


Yep..I use about a foot of dead leaves covered in burlap for mulch.


----------



## Endagr8 (Jul 11, 2011)




----------

